# Kevin Cheff "The retriever coach" services



## dgemmell (Mar 31, 2020)

I reccomend checking this out. He has several different service options including and new book available. What are others thoughts?


----------



## Garza7585 (Apr 9, 2020)

I just listened to the episode on the Lone Duck podcast. I found it very informative and if anything gave newbie trainers like myself a systematic approach to build a good marking dog from the ground up.

I'm training my first retriever and while we've had success in the hunt test world, I really didn't have a clue. Apart from the program I used, I didn't have any idea how to build up my dogs marking ability and Kevin did a great job explaining his steps to build marking dogs at a young age.


----------

